# Habitation door lock wont open from outside!



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Our MH habitation door is very difficult to open from outside. Sometimes it wont open and we have to go in through the cab door.
It seems like the outside handle isn't pulling the latch far enough back in.
Any ideas how to adjust it?

The door lock has a little cover that flips down to uncover the key hole. The handle is a lever type pivoted vertically. Hope that gives a decent enough description.

Thanks


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there, 
I would try a few things

(1) Spray WD40 into the lock and see does that free it up

(2) Take it apart, door locks are normally made up in two parts (lock and the handle), remove the lock from the inside and this will expose the workings of the handle and you should be able to grease it and also see if there is any damage

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it is the type that I am thinking of, you will find the rods are not moving far enough to work the lock from the outside lever/handle.the inner handle operates direct onto the lock.
It means taking the inner door trim off and bending or adjusting the rods to make them shorter.
Or it could be just adjustment of the door strikers.

cabby


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a similar problem and agree with Cabby. You need to get inside to see what is happening. No idea what door yours is but my cause was was bent rods and finally the plastic (yes plastic) internal lever broke undrer the stress. I had to make a new one from ally bar. The internal panels were only velcrowed on. Good hunting.

Andrew


----------



## OutlandsArthur (Aug 10, 2007)

*Habitation door lock*

I have exactly the same problem as Andrew (Knaus). Would like to know how it was fixed. Been quoted over £400 to replace complete door lock mechanism as the only method. No guarantee of course that the plastic lever will not break again.


----------

